# Someone say Geryi?



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dawn/Dusk lighting
View attachment 51718


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Day lighting
View attachment 51719


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Another stage of dusk/dawn.....full night is just moon light.

View attachment 51720


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

That is the nicest mixed Serra set-up I have ever seen.

Great Job 'Grosse Gurke'!!

Thanks

EddC


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that tank is amazing!!!


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

damn the envy is killin me!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Stunning


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

That is great looking setup you got there. Can you explain what you do for your lighting ? You knew you would get asked this, sorry !!!


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

NIKE said:


> that tank is amazing!!!
> [snapback]920401[/snapback]​


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

im sooo jealous!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that lighting makes me happy in the pants.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Gorgerous GG. That tank is amazing. If you would like, you can send me one of those Geryi so I can have 3 in my 100 gallon.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

WOW


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Another: WOW!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

whoa! that is some cool shite. 
they look real happy and active! gotta love that first pic.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

AWESOME TANK!!!!! please tell us about how you do your lighting!!!


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Assman, That first shot is like...Booooing!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

sweet but is there any full tank shots??? or shots of the other side of the tank???
Very nice n e ways too GG!


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

jahnke31 Posted Today, 05:18 PM 
AWESOME TANK!!!!! please tell us about how you do your lighting!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Fantastic! Are the blue lights kept on all night? IMO thats the perfect setup for the geryi's.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys. I just got the tank finished the other day. The lighting is set up on timers so at night there is a very light moonlight, then atlantic only, then atlantic and daylight, then daylight only, then atlantic and daylight, then atlantic only, and finally only moonlight. I like the look but im still playing with it.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Best tank and pictures ever. 
Great Job


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

amazing tank


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am still working on the tank. I will take some full tank pics when I am done....probably next week. I took the pics from my chair in my room so that is why they all have the same perspective. The last few nights I have spent at least 3 hours just relaxing and watching this tank....it is very relaxing.

Thanks again for the compliments and Pete....







....Just wait till I upgrade from this crappy 2mp camera...Im coming for ya old man!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful P's man. I would be staring at that tank all day


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Thanks guys. I just got the tank finished the other day. The lighting is set up on timers so at night there is a very light moonlight, then atlantic only, then atlantic and daylight, then daylight only, then atlantic and daylight, then atlantic only, and finally only moonlight. I like the look but im still playing with it.
> [snapback]920751[/snapback]​


you mean *Actinic *not "atlantic"..right? lol :rasp:

and uglist tank i've seened to date..i want bulkhead and plumming pictures..


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Geryi is right, now thats something to be proud of.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> you mean *Actinic *not "atlantic"..right? lol :rasp:













> and uglist tank i've seened to date..i want bulkhead and plumming pictures..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soon my tiny friend...soon.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

jeff, i am impressed. way to go buddy


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

WOW. Absolutely amazing!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Not my favourite piranha specie, but I must say that those Geryi's and setup are just amazing to see


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome set-up, big guy








How do the fish get along?

That lighting system is definitely something to look into - very nice!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Absolutely Stunning , Arent they a Joy to watch , Very Relaxng


----------



## ceset (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice job man..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> How do the fish get along?
> [snapback]922633[/snapback]​


I am planning on writing something up based my observations over the years with Geryi, but this group is doing pretty good together. There is some chasing and territorial disputes but for the most part is it pretty minor. I am actually a little suprised and very happy, I thougth the fighting would be much worse because of their size.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow. i love those Ps and the set up looks great. nice and natural, but still wide open for swimming. bravo.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Excellent tank Jeff. Love the lighting system you got going there.


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

That is so NICE!!

Looks like You put alot of money into your tank!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

frickin fantabulous shots and fish man, geryis are my favortie serras, i cant get enough

of the "mowhawk"









also wanted to add i dig how your useing the lights


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

no I know why people like thoese fish so much, makes me want one, the backs and color is AWESOME! How many timers do you have to make that work?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks again







....I should have some full tank pictures soon.



> no I know why people like thoese fish so much, makes me want one, the backs and color is AWESOME! How many timers do you have to make that work?


I have a power strip with a timer for day/night and one additional so I can over lap the lights. This is basically a light for a salt water tank so people familiar with those lights would know probably more about them then I do.


----------



## Richy84 (Jan 1, 2005)

wow, that moon light must be like therapy.

edit: Now you got me going to the lfs store tomorrow for one possibly.

2nd edit: I went to the lfs and bought one, 27 bucks not too bad looks great.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

OMFG that is soooooo f*cking beautiful.i wish to have a tank like that someday.those lights, simply put, are the dopest thing ive ever seen.best tank ever.how big is it?and how much were those geryi a peice(@ what size)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tibs said:


> OMFG that is soooooo f*cking beautiful.i wish to have a tank like that someday.those lights, simply put, are the dopest thing ive ever seen.best tank ever.how big is it?and how much were those geryi a peice(@ what size)
> [snapback]923707[/snapback]​


The tank is a 180 and there are 7 geryi ranging from 7"-9"...one maybe pushing 10". They are a pretty costly fish but I got a pretty good deal on 4


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG that is soooooo f*cking beautiful.i wish to have a tank like that someday.those lights, simply put, are the dopest thing ive ever seen.best tank ever.how big is it?and how much were those geryi a peice(@ what size)
> ...


Yeah they cost him a Day in court .......








Great Set-up


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Amazing ,simply amazing.









I want that lighting








and those geryi


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont forget to hook up some nice shots lookin straight on , the stripe is dam cool on these guys


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

WOW, amazing, its a dreamtank!
I love those Geryi's!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks again!



MR HARLEY said:


> Yeah they cost him a Day in court .......:rasp:
> [snapback]924480[/snapback]​


Never said I didnt come out on top in the deal :nod:



MR.FREEZ said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Yeah they cost him a Day in court .......:rasp:
> [snapback]924480[/snapback]​





> Never said I didnt come out on top in the deal :nod:


I commend you for your time


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome fish !


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i love the lighting...


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Jeez, your piranhas are awesome! Love that bad ass wood to that makes the tank look even better.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

awsome set up


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Another stage of dusk/dawn.....full night is just moon light.
> 
> View attachment 51720
> 
> [snapback]920379[/snapback]​


Awesome tank/fish/set-up!!!


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

dope tank!


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

b-e-a-utiful tank. That deserves a standing ovation.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

insane...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks again guys!

I have some plans in the works for this tank....I will be posting some full tank pics soon with this configuration.....but it will be changing soon.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

damn thats nice


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

What light are you using for the moonlight, I just but a Actinic light and it looks nothing like that.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

another great set of pics! I love the lighting.. wish i had extra money..


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Where did you get those lights??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The blue light is an Actinic bulb. I dont know the brand but the light is basically a reef light with 192 watts and built in moon lights.


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

The Actinic bulb I just bought is only 30w, roughly how much did you pay for it and did you buy it local or online ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I got the light from some dude selling it in Portland..... in most online or local fish stores.


----------



## 90blackcrx (Mar 30, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I got the light from some dude selling it in Portland..... in most online or local fish stores.
> [snapback]1009581[/snapback]​


Well how much do they go for or roughly sell for ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

90blackcrx said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I got the light from some dude selling it in Portland..... in most online or local fish stores.
> ...


I paid around 100 for the light and then 40 for new bulbs. My new light I got for the tank was around 300 or something.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

lucky, where do u get your money ya drug dealer!

JOKING

And how much is your power bill?!!


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

I will admit that moonlight pic is unreal. all of them are unreal. I give you much props and coming from me that should mean a lot. I am very impressed and amazed.

but how many timers do you have? like 5 over laping each other.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Amazing!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice set-up


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought you would have moved past that issue Joefish......maybe counseling might help :laugh:

I have since added some plants and another light...but to get the effect I use only 2 timers...one of which has 4 on/off times.


----------

